# yamaha rx-v2600



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

G'day peoples, We have a Yamaha rx-v2600 receiver which is 7.1 plus front effects. Problem is it will only run 7.1 channels at any one time and we have 9.1 in the theater room (2xmains, 2xfront effects, 2x surround, 2xsurround back, 1xcentre, and subwooffer.) So you can have front effects and no surround back,or surround back and no front effects, you can't have both together. Does anyone know of an aftermarket upgrade that will run all 9.1 channels simultaneously? We know that the yamaha z9 can do this, however it is a bit beyond our reach at this time.

thanks guys, maurice


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you could find something like the Yamaha DSP100, which is pretty old ... it might work to add a couple of effects channels for the front. I actually have one of these up in top of my closet. I'd say you could have it, but the Z9 might be cheaper than getting it shipped to down under. :dontknow:


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

What pre-outs does it have?

You could always run the rear pre outs to the 2 ch input of a pro logic amp, and run the 4 rears off that amp, the fronts off the Yam. This will give 9.1 playback, quite a bit of stuffing around involved though.

Harry.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Moving this thread to the Receivers Forum.

Maurice, sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but from what I see on p. 28 and pp. 73-76 of the manual, there is no surround sound mode for either music or movies that uses all nine main channels at the same time. So even if you do connect an amp to the Surround/Presence pre-out jacks, you won’t get all nine going at once. 

And even worse, using an outboard amp with those jacks will sometimes get the wrong signal sent to them. For instance, if you use the amp for your rear surround speakers, when you call up one of the music surround modes (like Roxy Theater, for instance) you’ll end up with the front Presence signal coming through the rear speakers.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------

